# Aftermarket solution for plastic bs oil filter cap??



## Rado-VR6 (Aug 13, 2010)

ok so what happens if the 36mm nut is stripped? how do i get it off? and is there a beeter aftermarket solution for this? perhaps metal?!?!?! thanks!


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

:what:


----------



## Rado-VR6 (Aug 13, 2010)

if your thinking i stripped iti didnt lol, im doing my first oil change and came across this


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Aftermarkt solution???

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...r-housing-amp-Mocal-Oil-Cooler-Conversion-Kit


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

I've changed the oil in my GTI dozens of times (70K +/- miles post warranty), and my experience is that if you're moderately careful you don't need to worry about stripping the filter housing threads. If you're impatient I could see it happening, though.


----------

